# What medical supplies should one have in the prepping plan beside first aid kits



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I have been working on my long term prepping for awhile. What is a good stock pile medical supplies for the long term. I have numberous first aid kits for the the short term but nothing for the long term. Any ideas?


----------



## acfink (Dec 19, 2012)

Other then first aid kits and bandages you should have Medicines like.... pain killer, antibiotics, cold med's, eye drops, nose spray....ect. also N95 masks, gloves, eye protection all to protect your self just in case, anything you thing you might need when you can't buy it at a store


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Antibiotics, neosporin, iodine, rubbing alcohol, hy perox, tincture of green soap, aspirin,
tylenol, cough med's, field surgical kit, a couple of boxes of womens sanitary pads,
sterile eye wash. Burn ointment, surgical tape, surgical gloves, analgesics (codeine or percoset).
Personal med's, 190 proof alcohol, injectable lidocain, surgical grade ether, roller bandages, tourniquets,
the list can go on and on.

a special forces (us) field surgical tm.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Top off my head is pressure style bandages. There easy to make homemade with absorbing cloths and shoestring. Think of sprains so ace wraps. And if you are able learn how to set and splint fractures. Learn how to do a tourniquet. And get some simple fish antibiotics. Those are some things people not think off that in a bad situation may save a life. Also look into some of the homeopathic remedies such as honey that have multiple medical uses. I learned the foam that grows at the top of honey is actually hydrogen peroxide. Good Boots obviously being important and extra socks as preventing some common ailments is one of the best medical supplies you can have. Depending on your climate foot fungus may be an issue if it often wet. And an advanced first aid book. There is few supplies that you actually need on hand most of them can be found within an injury situation but not all. So being educated is great.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

would contact solution pass as sterile eye wash ?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> would contact solution pass as sterile eye wash ?


yes it will

by the by, the sanitary pads i listed are for use as a pressure bandage.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I always get awkward buying sanitary pads. But if its for a good cause. I have medical training so I assume my prepping needs to be strong in that area.


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

suture kit
hydrodgen peroxide from health food store has a higher percentage then store bought 
the idea is try not to need one at all but be preped just in case
D"


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Asherman seal, IV line and catheter (metal) non iodized salt for making saline, distilled water, burn sheets, sutures, all basic first aid items, lots of aspirin, Tylenol, benidryl, anti biotics, quick clot, surgical kit never mind heres my kit list

Ammonia Inhalant (10 per unit ).
Penlights.2.Bandage "4"x 10yds
Plastic vials 1% Lidocaine Hydrochloride Injection USP 2 cc 4Bandage Adaptec Non-Adhering Dressing 2.
Potassium IodideBandage Burn Dressings 4"x4" 10
Povidone Iodine 16 oz.Bandage Burn Sheet
Quik Clot several sizes 4-6Bandage Butterfly 10
Safety Pins Assorted 1 Bandage combine Pad 5 x 9 8
Sam Splint 1 Bandage Elastic 2" x 5 yds. 2.
Saran RapBandage Elastic 6" 1 
Stethoscope Bandage Elastic 3" x 5 yds.2.
Super Glue 6Bandage Elastic 4" 1 
Surgical Staple Gun (optional) Bandage Eye Pads Oval. 4.
Sutchers 20 miscBandage gauze 1"x 6yds
Syringe 12 ml 18 ga 2Bandage gauze 2" x 6 yrds
Syringe 3 ml 22ga 3Bandage gauze 6" x 5 yrds
Syringe 3ml 25 ga 4Bandage Petrolatum gauze 2
Syringe Irrigation 20 cc 18 ga tipBandage Pressure 2.
Syringe Needle 10 Misc ga Bandage Sterile Gauze Pads 4" x 4" 200 
Syringe plastic 3cc 2. Bandage Sterile Pads 3 x 3. 10
Syringe plastic 5cc 2. BandageWoven 1'x 3' 30 
Tampons 6 Bandaid Cotton purified compressed 4x4 yrds
Tape 1/2 x 10 yrdsBandaid Fingertip "8" Woven (Swift Brand) 30 
Tape Dermicel Tape 1" 2 Bandaid Steristrips 1/4x1-1/2 20 
Tape Dermicel Tape 2" 1 Bandaid Steristrips 1/4x3 20
Tape Hypo-Silk Cloth TapeBandaid Steristrips 1/8x3 10 
Tape Porus Cloth Tape 1" 2 Bandaid Woven Knuckle 10
Tape Porus Cloth Tape 2" 1 Bite Stick.
Tape Roll Tri-Cut Tape Blood meter
Tee Tree Oil (Burn Away) 1 Blood Pressure Cuff 
teststrips 20 freestyle freedomBrace ankle 
Three way stop-cockBrace knee 
Tongue Blade (nonsterile) 3/4" x 6" 15 Brace wrist 
Tool Scalpel Handle Bulb Syringe
Tool Sponges 10Cold Packs 2.
Tool Cotton Tip Applicators Sterile 3" 2's 30 CPR Microshield Barrier.
Tool Digital Thermometer.Disposable Airway Kit (6 assorted sizes) 
Tool Field Surgery Kit (Augment kit to reach indicated numbers Disposable Hot Pack 
Tool Forceps 4Disposable Razor 4.
Tool Hemostat 5.5 " 4Duct Tape
Tool Iris Scissors or Small Surgical Scissors Emergency Blanket (84 x 52)
Tool Mayo Heger Needle Holder 5"Eye Wash 4 oz. Bottle.
Tool Scalpel #11 blade 2Faretec Splint
Tool Scaple single useFirst Aid Manual
Tool Scissors Stainless steel 5"Golf Towels ultra Compressed 
Tool Scrub brushIpacac
Tool Thumb Tissue Forceps Mouse Toot 4.5IV Angiocatheter 16 g X1.25 
Tool Tissue Forceps with teeth IV Angiocatheter 18g X1.25 2 
Tool Tweezer 2IV Start Kit Sterile 3
ToolScalpel Blade #10 3 Kotex Maxi Pads (Individually Wrapped) 8 
Topical Alcohol 16 ozMastisol 4 
Topical Bacitracin 1 oz.Med AntiBiotics 100 tablets 
Topical Betadine 4 oz bottleMed Asprin 100
Topical Blistex 1 Med Aypanal Extra Strength (Acetaminophen) 100
Topical Burn Spray CanMed Benadryl Caps 25mg 24 
Topical Calamine lotionMed Buffered Aspirin 100 
Topical Foille Burn Ointment .5 oz Tube.2.Med Cough Drops Menthol Eucalyptus 24 
Topical Hydrocortisone 1% 1 tube Med Dramamine 1 package 
Topical Hydrogen Peroxide 16 oz 1Med Electrolyte Tablets 32 
Topical Iodine Swab Sticks 8Med Ibuprophen 250
Topical Natrapel (deet free repelent) 2oz 1 Med Imodium AD 1 package
Topical Triple Antibiotic Ointment 2 tubesMed Liquid Childrens Tylenol 2oz 1 
Tourniquet 1.Med Oral Glucose 1 package
Tourniquet military one hand 1.Med Pepto Bismol Tablets 48 
Towel Drape SterileMed Sting Releif 6
Triangular Bandage 40"x40" 3Military Feild dressing 2
Vacuum Packed Wash Cloths Moleskin 4"x12" 1 
Water-Jel BottleNormal Saline 250 ml Bottle. 2
Wipe Wash Up Towelettes 30 Normal Saline drip bag 4
Wipes PVP Iodine Wipes box Normal Saline ringers 
Zip Lock Bags Gallon 2


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Now that's a very extensive list there fedorthedog!


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

These are all great thank you.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Multivitamin pills like this are not strictly medicine but are worth including in a medical kit just to make sure you're not missing out on some vital vitamin, popping just one a week should do the job.
(PS- these are too big to swallow easily unless broken in half, so next time I'm going to get a smaller brand)


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

Vitamin C 2000 mg
Anti-fungal cream 
Baby powder

- If you don't live near a water source. And your water supply is scarce, you may not be bathing as often as you should. In the Army, when I was in the field for weeks with no shower, well my feet would get a little nasty. Changing your socks and foot powder can only do so much.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I just put this out on another thread but then I saw this one. But this lady has a lot of videos with a lot of information, she is called the patriot nurse and is well known in a lot of SHTF sites.
So on medical issues and supplies I would suggest you watch some of the Patriot Nurse's videos.
http://www.youtube.com/user/ThePatriotNurse?feature=watch


----------



## frugal prepper (Dec 22, 2012)

Right now Wal-Mart has full size products of pain killer, alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, allergy medicine, cold medicine etc for .88$ each. We bought triple of everything along with non latex gloves, masks, bandages, a basic emt tool kit and placed them all in three 5 gallon buckets that can be grabbed with ease if needed in an emergency or bug our situation.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I just put this out on another thread but then I saw this one. But this lady has a lot of videos with a lot of information, she is called the patriot nurse and is well known in a lot of SHTF sites.
> So on medical issues and supplies I would suggest you watch some of the Patriot Nurse's videos.
> ThePatriotNurse's channel - YouTube


I agree, she has some great videos! This is one of my favorites:


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Good post, I will have to put some serious thoughts into this one.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Good post, I will have to put some serious thoughts into this one.


Yup. I agree.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

I went with a Combat Medics' Bag - It's got everything that fedorthedog listed plus I added in vitamins, more pain killers (specifically 4 big bottles of excedrin migraine) and an extra field surgeons kit (it came with one but I bought a backup).

I attached it to the bottom of my ALICE pack, which is sitting in my bedroom closet. Since we don't have to bug out living in the country, I just wanted to be prepared.


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

I just put together 4 kits for myself and a couple friends. Besides the basics I include 
2 sizes Burn Gel Pad, Burn Gel and Burn Cream
Nitrile gloves
2 Sizes Quick Clot
4x4, 2x4 Band aids
Variety of adhesive tapes
SWAT Trauma/Gun Shot Wraps
Surgical Tubing 
Ab Pads
Sting towelette
Iodine Wipes, Benzine pads, Alcohol wipes
Finger tip, Knuckle and various butterfly band aids, 
4 or 5 different pain killers including 1 Aspirin Free
Field Light Surgery kits
Sutures, 2 sizes
LED Light, Pen Light
Peroxide 1 ounce foil pouch, 
Emergency water pouches
Emergency Foil Blankets
36 inch SAM Splint
Instant Cold Compress
Various elastic rolls
Various gauze pads and rolls
and I forget what else as I spent about 6 months collecting stuff.

Do a search for Tramua Kits and look for Repack kits would be a great start for the basics

Moore Medical for a lot of specialty stuff as well as a variety of band aids, pads, wipes, pain killers

http://www.mooremedical.com/

Major Surplus for a variety of needful stuff

First Aid

Voodoo Tactical for a variety of pouches and 1st Aid bags.

Voodoo Tactical - First Aid Pouches

I used M3 Medic bags plus added an additional pouch to the back.

http://www.majorsurplus.com/Medical-Supply-Bag-P16314C2089.aspx

Karsten


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Once upon a time the GPO sold a Shipboard Medical Chest Handbook. It told you in very clear terms what to stock and what to do for very specific situations.


----------



## Puppage (Nov 11, 2012)

Great thread!


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Militia of Montana has a good kit for about 150 that has most of what you need in it.


----------



## bigdadvrod (Feb 9, 2013)

If you or a loved one has a heart condition, a semi auto or full auto defibrillator might not be a bad idea...


----------



## vulf (Feb 8, 2013)

One thing I have to agree is Sutures/stitches, they are not common in Med kits, you can get a good deal on them on Ebay.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

sewing needle and thread will substitute but yeah depends on your situation and finances.


----------

